# XM To Provide Emergency Information On New Public Safety Channel



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Delivers National Broadcast During Natural Disasters and Local Weather Emergencies

Washington D.C., September 10, 2004 -- XM Satellite Radio (NASDAQ: XMSR), the nation's leading provider of satellite radio with more than 2.1 million subscribers, announced that it has launched a new channel, XM Emergency Alert (XM Channel 247), dedicated to providing critical, updated information before, during and after natural disasters, weather emergencies and other hazardous incidents to listeners across the country.

Utilizing XM's nationwide broadcast system, the new XM Emergency Alert channel delivers key survival information such as evacuation routes, shelter locations and updated weather emergency information for impacted areas. XM Emergency Alert provides data from a variety of national and local government sources, including the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA), National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) National Weather Service, U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, American Red Cross, local police and fire departments and eyewitness reports. The XM Emergency Alert channel is produced by a dedicated staff for instant, around the clock information during serious local emergencies.

MORE


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

How long before the NAB says that this should be banned so as to protect the monopoly local radio stations have?


----------

